# Dwarf Mexican Crayfish



## waj8 (Jun 30, 2010)

Does anyone know where I could get some CPOs.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Harold (http://www.menageriepetshop.com) was going to bring some for sale. 
I'm also planing to get a pair, if I will have a chance.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I breed these dwarf orange crays and have some for sale right now! adults and ready to go to new homes


----------



## waj8 (Jun 30, 2010)

Ouch. I was just in Mississauga but am back in Windsor now but I do have a friend going there this week. Send me a P.M. with your details I am in for at least 6.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2010)

yes, they will be in a couple weeks (end of November)

there should at least 50 of each of these species at about $12-$15 each

Cambarellus montezumae
Cambarellus patzcuarensis 
Cambarellus shufeldti


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

As I see they have not arrived


----------

